# Tourney Lunker (DOD Lake)



## fish devil (Sep 7, 2014)

:twisted: Caught this largie on a weightless wacky rig Senko at a club event. My team also finished in 1st place.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice. I caught a 15" smallie on the Delaware River last night on a torpedo topwater. The fish hammered it and then went crazy. I missed several other nice fish because they kept missing the lure.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice fish, congrats on the win =D>


----------

